# Bamboo Completely Submerged...?



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm not talking about Dracaenea(sp?) plants either, aka Lucky "Bamboo".
I'm talking about legit bamboo. Specifically, Black Bamboo.

I know you can stick these things in an aquarium, like with their roots underwater, the stalks and leaves above.... But can it be completely submerged?

I've researched everywhere and keep finding conflicting answers.
"It will rot and die" and "OF COURSE IT CAN 8D" are some simplified, common answers I find. 

I also realize it's not an aquatic plant. But I had an idea for Ninja's tank in mind, so I want to see if I can do it without killing the poor thing. (Meaning the plant, lul... Not that I want to kill Ninja.)


BTW... Ninja's tank has sand and a light dusting of gravel. Temp rage at 78-80' depending on the time of day. If that matters for the plant >>


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

I would say no. At least the top needs to be above water.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

With my experience no. The leaves will rot when fully submerged, but you can leave the stem and roots submerged. You have to be careful too since rotting plant material can leak toxins into the water that may harm the fish or give you throw off your water perameters.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

I had a bamboo plant grow super tall before, but there was a fungus that grew at the roots and all over the gravel until I cleaned it's pot completely out... o__o But it still thrived, and being in my Mom's hands now, it's a tad less-thriving. xD (Poor Mom.... No green thumb.)
So yes, I'll be sure to take care of rotting stuff. I've learned my lesson before.

I'm hoping the stalk I get will be just tall enough to peek out of the water. I saw during research that it needs to be exposed to some air (still others said yes, completely underwater is fine, asdfasdfasdf  ). 
Ninja's tank sits on the shelf on my desk just behind my laptop... so I'll really be able to have a good eye on both him and the plant. If anything goes out of whack, I'll probably just scoot his tank a little forward and put the bamboo in a pot o' gravel and water, let it be in the background.... I dunno, something like that.


Thanks for your input~
All advice is appreciated.


----------



## roypattonphoto (Mar 19, 2011)

as your local fish store... i was talking to the lady last night at petco who seem oblivious to most of my questions, but was very adimate that bamboo can be completely submerged, and even pointed to several tanks and the live plant tank that has completely submerger bamboos ...


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Heard about that too... this is why I thought I'd ask here and get input. Conflicting answers.... It'd be awesome if someone who has done it before and/or still has it now would give input on their experience with it (not ignoring those who already have ), add some DOs and DON'Ts or something.

Typically I wouldn't listen to pet store people... >> But granted that I work at one and can actually give decent advice on betta fish... 
Well, let's just say that it's hard to tell with the store employees.

And given that she pointed at some tanks like that, I assume it's been set up that way for a while, as pet stores don't rearrange tanks that often. Maybe it can be done. I'll be careful, either way.


----------



## dkandb (May 20, 2011)

*yes you can*

I have about 5 different "lucky bamboo" plants that have been submerged for over a year and there perfectly well. fyi betta's prefur more bushy plants, try an unbrella plant.


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Bamboo deals with heavy rain all year around.I don't really see any reason the plant would rot. Essentially plants need 3 things, Carbon Dioxide, Water and some sort of lighting. I had lucky bamboo completely submerged (some people say it isn't a fully aquatic plant as well) and it thrived, and has now grew its way out of my betta vase.


----------



## calent (Jan 16, 2011)

I have bamboo in my tank it does good I also found that if it grows to call you can cut it and replant fully submerged and it will grow into another plant but all my bamboo is fully submerged all I do now is just cut and get rid of all the out growth


----------

